# 2x MECA SQ & SPL Show at Octave Orlando, FL



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/events/191737830976383/192099714273528/?notif_t=plan_mall_activity

We just have the FaceBook event up for right now but I'm working on the official flyer this week. A month and half away so start your planning to attend.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

It's this weekend. Getting anxious


----------

